# 2003 28Rls Information



## NCDIESEL (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and would first like to say hello and ask a few questions.. I just recently purchased a 2003 28RLS Outback by Lite Way and wanted to know the ends and out about the camper.. I looked up the NADA pricing before purchasing the camper and couldn't find the model in the list and was wondering why.. I got a very good deal I think, since this camper is in like new condition and has been garage stored.. What's the general information about this model and a good price if one were to walk up on a clean camper? meaning this one? Any information regarding this model camper would be greatly appreciated.

Brian

2003 Outback 28RLS
FORD Diesel Excursion/ 7.3L


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

First welcome.

Not as familiar with the travel trailers (tt), but here is the NADA link for a 2003 28RL which is an Outback by Liteway, Keystone took on the Outback in 2005.

NADA 28RL

And here is a spec sheet for the 2003 Outback 28RS-S.

2003 Outback 28RS-S

Not sure if these are your 28RLS, but hopefully it gets you pointed in a direction. Good luck with it, I have an 04 29FBHS, which is also an Outback by Liteway. We got ours similar to your deal, in very good condition adn we have used it for 8-10 trips a year and (knock on wood) we have had no issues other than regular maintenance.

Jim


----------



## NCDIESEL (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone on the forum have a 28RLS thats enjoying it and had any modifications done?

Brian


----------

